# PC aufstellen



## wiffl (6. Juli 2016)

Moin,

habe einen recht kleinen Schreibtisch auf dem kein Platz für den PC ist:
2 Monitore
2 Lautsprecher
Grafiktablett, Maus und Tastatur...

Mein PC stand jetzt auf dem Boden und hat Unmengen an Staub und Schmand angezogen wodurch auch die Temperatur gestiegen ist.
Ideal wäre natürlich jetzt etwas um den PC höher zu stellen.
Leider haben mich meine Google-Skills verlassen und ich finde im Netz nichts brauchbares - im örtlichen Möbelhaus habe ich auch nur Schrott gefunden.

Es müsste ja nur ein kleines Tischchen sein auf dem der PC genau drauf passt und eben vom Boden weghebt.
Gibt es dafür einen Namen oder müsste ich mir sowas selber bauen?


----------



## Rayken (6. Juli 2016)

Mein PC steht auf einem* Galant* Rollcontainer von Ikea.
Kauf dir einen günstigen Rollcontainer der zu deinem Schreibtisch passt und stell den PC da drauf fertig


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Juli 2016)

Generell würde ich dir, egal wie und wo der PC steht, dir empfehlen entweder Staubfilter einzubauen oder die Lüfter einfach mal mit einer Leggins überziehen.


----------



## wiffl (6. Juli 2016)

Habe Staubfilter drin, würde dennoch gern die Position abändern.
Werde wohl selber basteln müssen.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2016)

Hi wiffl,

habe mir mal vor Ewigkeiten ein PC Tischchen gebaut (Bild). Einfach ein Brett aus dem Baumarkt, welches es da schon fertig gab und nur noch vor Ort zurecht sägen lassen auf 60cm x 30cm (Brett hatte glaube ich 80x30). Noch vier Füße gekauft und Topf Farbe, eventuell noch Schrauben und das Ganze hat mich ca. 30€ gekostet (je nach Fuß/Füße).

Grüße Caduzzz 
 so'ne ähnliche Jacke, nur ein weißer Streifen, hab ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab halt zur Deko noch eine 30cm x 60x Pseudo-Schiefer Fliese rauf gelegt


----------



## wiffl (21. Juli 2016)

Genau sowas wie du hast habe ich gesucht.
Hab jetzt aber einfach 'ne Weinkiste dahin gestellt


----------



## CellePelle (22. Juli 2016)

Huhu, ich habe einen weißen Schreibtisch, und leicht erhöht übern schreibtisch habe ich ein Wandregal: LACK Wandregal - weiss  - IKEA 
angebracht. Darauf steht der Rechner .

Genug Platz auf dem Schreibtisch, der Rechner sieht schick aus  (NZXT S340)


----------

